# USRT custom radiators?



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

Okay, so we've got ITBs or carbs and are at the extremity of NA tuning. However... we're still sucking up hot air straight out of the radiator. Does that bother you guys as much as it irks me? 








Well, I am considering producing some custom lightweight aluminum radiators that would be shorter in height than the stock parts yet are regular width. This would allow air to be rammed directly into the velocity stacks from the high-pressure grill area. I could also produce custom airboxes that could seal against the bottom of the hood. It'd look mighty trick, but the main point would be to make some more power. Is this something that you guys would look forward to?


























_Modified by Scott F. Williams at 8:33 AM 8-9-2005_


----------



## gtirabbi (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (Scott F. Williams)*

Yessssssssssss!!!!
As long as there is enough capacity/thickness and the price is right put me down for one.


----------



## scott66 (Jul 5, 2003)

and i too would have to agree on that solution.............doooooo eet !


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (scott66)*









Ahhhh, yes! 14 x 14" double pass please...


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: (Fast929)*

Okay Eric, why 14" x 14"? Why not the full width and a reduced height?


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (Scott F. Williams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scott F. Williams* »_Okay, so we've got ITBs or carbs and are at the extremity of NA tuning. However... we're still sucking up hot air straight out of the radiator. Does that bother you guys as much as it irks me? 


Yes, me need, me like.


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (Scott F. Williams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scott F. Williams* »_Okay Eric, why 14" x 14"? Why not the full width and a reduced height?

No real preference honestly. Actually full length might work better. I think we could go like 30-32" long x 8'ish tall (need room to get an ITG filter setup in there. Was thinking about that the other night when we were talking about it. Would add rougly 50-60sq/in over the 14" x 14" setup while also keeping the CG a little lower.
I guess my only concern would be a fan setup. Not sure what's out there. Maybe a couple small fans would work well....????


----------



## veedublub (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: (Fast929)*

Very interested, thinking of this myself. Would need it to fit a mk1 rad support though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
how high would it be since fans might become an issue if it were not tall enough.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_
Yes, me need, me like.

Bleh, one piece crossmember with a rad drop is what you need.


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (need_a_VR6)*

why not lower the factory rad and then put a heatshield between them
thats how i have my setup and my AT is not very high!!!


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (kevinmacd)*

Short of Paul's one-piece crossmember idea what do you have in mind for lowering the factory radiator? And, which cars are you talking about doing this to?


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (Scott F. Williams)*

this is how i did it in my a2
i fabbed 4 new mounts that bolt to the front where the condensor used to go and mount up to the insides of the frame rails
i think it looks clean and gives the radiator a floating look when your looking at it from in the engine bay


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (Scott F. Williams)*

I've looked into this a little. There's a shop in town that builds custom radiatiors, I inquired about something like this:








his quote was ridiculous, but it could be done no problem. I contacted USA Radiator I believe who builds customs for streetrods and what not, they too said not a problem.
it came down to not wanting to spend that much money on a radiator, now anyway. so i too dropped mine down, this pic was taken when I mocked it up, but it sits basically the same now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








when I get to taking a pic I have a slimline dual fan shroud from summit on there as well.


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

Hmm... you guys have got me thinking. If dropping the radiator is practical, then I'm all for it. How has your cooling been affected? Also, is the part visibly hanging down below the bumper, etc? Btw, there is a side benefit to mounting the radiator lower. It'll bring down the center of gravity a bit. That's always a great thing.


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (Scott F. Williams)*

mine is big bumper a2 and u cannot see it at all when together
just depends on what size rad u use 
I used a mk3 vr at first but it was too low
so i went with a corrado one thats about 3 inches shorter


----------



## rivethead (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (kevinmacd)*

one question for some when lowering the radiator. Is any of it showing? - On the A2 -no - others? You could have a problem with something flying into the radiator - IE birds, small animals, tricycles etc....


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (Mk2enthusiast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk2enthusiast* »_I've looked into this a little. There's a shop in town that builds custom radiatiors, I inquired about something like this:










This is what I am talking about. All alum. Sign me up. Make it happen Scott.


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (Fast929)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fast929* »_
This is what I am talking about. All alum. Sign me up. Make it happen Scott.










that's some rabbit i found, like a bergcup car i believe.
if you can make those for a reasonable price, count me in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I quoted several people and prices ranged- $700-$1000


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (Mk2enthusiast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk2enthusiast* »_I quoted several people and prices ranged- $700-$1000









That's 100% ridiculous! My source makes radiators, intercoolers, and oil coolers for lots of the big tuners. I happen to have a social connection with them, so pricing would be entirely more friendly than what you got before.


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (Scott F. Williams)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (Mk2enthusiast)*

Realistically, that's about the best option there. Something with 16v length with the top section cut away. Leaves the most surface area/volume without requiring cutting/welding to drop it (on an mk1 anyway). Clears the throttle bodies/carbs well.
Me likes.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (rivethead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rivethead* »_ You could have a problem with something flying into the radiator - IE birds, small animals, tricycles etc....


I had a problem with an owl the other night, but I don't think anything could have helped that poor bastard.
As for the rad drop, it's VERY practical in big bumper Mk2's and Mk3's but for A1's and early A2's a smaller rad could buy you alot.
The Scirocco guys should all be doing custom front members anyway the way those things crack and rip


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (need_a_VR6)*

I agree
on a big bumper car u would not even know its a totally different rad setup


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (kevinmacd)*

Just like you can't tell that I cut off the lower half of my passenger fender to fit a bigger cone filter on my T2 intake.


----------



## XKROMX (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (need_a_VR6)*

I have some insight into this matter....Scott you are more then welcome to use my radiator as a reference and post pic's of it.Although it looks very small It has more volumetric efficiency then the factory radiator.


----------



## XKROMX (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (XKROMX)*

dropping the radiator in my opinion is not the best way to solve this problem with a properly designed aluminum radiator you can make up in thickness where you lack length,Thus offsetting the radiator to the transmission side of the car where there is plenty of room.Last weekend before I fused my wheel bearing to my hub I ran my car consistently for 30 min intervals @ 8,000+ rpm's in 100* weather and never saw oil temp's above 180*f and water temps above 190*f
Hope this helps.


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (XKROMX)*

Jarod, by all means post pictures of your set up. I love to look at that thing just because.







Btw, do you have any shots that reveal how the carbon airbox is set up, etc?


----------



## XKROMX (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (Scott F. Williams)*

I need some one to host my images for me and I would gladly post pic's the Air box is incorporated into the roll cage that is in-corporated in to the front cross member most people would not be willing to cut their rad support but it (being the air box and rad set-up could be done with doing so.) 
I have the velocity stack's sitting inside of the air box they go through a heavy duty piece of rubber in the rear that allows for flex when the motor moves(which is not much







)The box is permanently fixed and never moves. the filter mounts directly between the front grill and the box.
Also I extended my velocity stack's for more usable power and they have a slight angle to them(30*) so the trumpets face directly forward for a Ram-air effect.


----------



## rivethead (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (XKROMX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XKROMX* »_
Also I extended my velocity stack's for more usable power and they have a slight angle to them(30*) so the trumpets face directly forward for a Ram-air effect.


Just a note to spread a little knowledge i recently gained - I am not the expert on this but I have had some very smart race engineers give me an education on ram-air effect. You get about a 1-2% static air pressure increase at 100mph and about 5%-10% increase depending on altitude at 200mph. The primary goal is cool air -then think about the ram air effect. I am seriously thinking about the radiator - Racing on a budget right now! 


_Modified by rivethead at 7:20 PM 6-23-2005_


----------



## temporalwar (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (rivethead)*

I would be interested in OEM new fit without all the plastic breakable junk, maybe even larger to boost cooling.


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (rivethead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rivethead* »_

Just a note to spread a little knowledge i recently gained - I am not the expert on this but I have had some very smart race engineers give me an education on ram-air effect. You get about a 1-2% static air pressure increase at 100mph and about 5%-10% increase depending on altitude at 200mph. The primary goal is cool air -then think about the ram air effect. I am seriously thinking about the radiator - Racing on a budget right now! 

_Modified by rivethead at 7:20 PM 6-23-2005_

This is 100% correct. Your actually creating a CAI (cold air intake). I've spent MANY hours working on this for motorcyle racing over the years. Some gains are to be had but like mentioned above, it's not much until you get to 100mph. the percentage will depend on design and where the actual highest pressure front is being created. 
My gut feeling in a car app would be that there is a ton of turbulance at the grill from the front bumper/hood line (XKROMX's car excluded due to design) so most of the benefits you'll see are truly from cooler intake air. That being said, for an all out setup, I think it is worth experimenting with.
Very good point http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Fast929 at 12:33 PM 6-24-2005_


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (XKROMX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XKROMX* »_I need some one to host my images for me and I would gladly post pic's the Air box is incorporated into the roll cage that is in-corporated in to the front cross member most people would not be willing to cut their rad support but it (being the air box and rad set-up could be done with doing so.) 
I have the velocity stack's sitting inside of the air box they go through a heavy duty piece of rubber in the rear that allows for flex when the motor moves(which is not much







)The box is permanently fixed and never moves. the filter mounts directly between the front grill and the box.
Also I extended my velocity stack's for more usable power and they have a slight angle to them(30*) so the trumpets face directly forward for a Ram-air effect.

So you actually enclosed your v-stacks in an open faced airbox? That being said, open faced meaning open to the front of the grill? Very interesting idea. I was going to do very similar to your setup and run a 14 x 14" alum race rad in front of the tranny and run my intake/velocity stacks up to the grill. Shooting for about 16" intake length from v-stack to intake valve. Should taper bore from right about at 83mm at the mouth of the velocity stack down to the 42.5mm throttle plates in my TB's then into the head. The thought as it sits now. Trying to optimize the intake setup. 
Your thoughts on this? I would really like to see your setup. Sounds very interesting. 


_Modified by Fast929 at 12:41 PM 6-24-2005_


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (Fast929)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fast929* »_So you actually enclosed your v-stacks in an open faced airbox? That being said, open faced meaning open to the front of the grill? Very interesting idea.

Eric, where have you been? That's half the point of this whole idea. Lol!







Not only would we get the cold air, we'd get to extend our stacks for the Hemholtz supercharging effect. We'd get the first intake resonance wave at a reasonable rpm, too. On top of that we'd benefit from the ram effect at very high speeds. Can you say *torque bump*? I sure as hell can!


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (Scott F. Williams)*

Oh, I understand the whole concept and that's the route I'm headed but the airbox idea is something I've not considered. That's what I'm referring too. I guess my thinking there is the disruption in air flow cause by turbulance from air hitting the back of the airbox (air that isn't consumed into the engine) recirc'ing in front of the stacks might cause issues with cylinder filling. Having not seen this design, not sure how it's all put together. 
Oh, believe me, I've been studying away with the intake mani design. I'm after all the help I can get. 14-16" is right where the Hemholtz effect should be most helpful (other variables to consider too) bringing our torque curve into a useful range. Trying to get all I can out of the little 1915cc mill








The ram effect at best on a very efficient design "might" be worth 3% at 100mph maybe. But I'd take it if I can get it


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (Fast929)*

*This* is what we're talkin' about, fellas.








*Intake via custom airbox.*








*Velocity stacks extended for supercharging effect and positioned ideally for ram air.*








Jarod, how about a picture of your airbox not mounted inside the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XKROMX (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (Scott F. Williams)*

Awwwww man you mean I have to take it out1 that will take like 5 minutes







I will bring it to work and snap some shot's.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (Scott F. Williams)*

Holy shizzz.... I'd have to nickname that car the 'BugSucker'


----------



## XKROMX (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (PowerDubs)*

I have an air filter it's just not in the shot.


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (XKROMX)*

D*mn slick setup. Gotta love big velocity stacks poking through the grill. Looks killer.


----------



## XKROMX (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (Fast929)*

I like my cars like my women.....Stacked!!!!!


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

I'm pretty slammed with preparations for Waterfest, guys. Come see USRT at our booth, btw!







Anyway, I may have made some significant headway on this project after speaking with the folks at Evans Cooling. 








Has anybody ever run the Evans NPG, btw? Maybe I'll carry it. We're all about repping wacky stuff (that works) that nobody else has.


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (Scott F. Williams)*

now there's the stuff I need.....safely run 12:1 on 93 with no advance


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (Scott F. Williams)*

Evans is crap . Thier claim of no detonation is totally false. I run NPG-R in my 11.5:1 8v Rabbit and put 93 oct in it and it detanated immediatly and my oil temp has not changed and my coolant temp from what it was wtih G11 very dissappointed with this product and at $27 a gallon not cheap when I put in my 13.5:1 motor I am running G11 at least I know what I will be in for


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (eurotrashrabbit)*

Anybody that claims to eliminate all detonation under any circumstances is selling snake oil. I don't think that's what Evans is touting when they discuss the benefits of their product. Meanwhile, fellow rally buddies of mine have used the stuff with pretty good results. I'll look into getting some data from them one of these days.
Btw, don't mix the G-11 coolant with anything else! I've seen some evil things happen when that's done.!


----------



## rivethead (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (Scott F. Williams)*

Evans Cooling - Ran it in v8's - running it in VW - ran it in mopar v8 with 13-1 pistons. They do not claim to be the end all - it just helps. I am a fan of engine coatings along with extra cooling - air-water-fuel-oil. Get them all - Just wondering about picking up some dry-sump hardware. Might wait till the next motor.


_Modified by rivethead at 12:02 PM 7-11-2005_


----------



## XKROMX (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (rivethead)*

My mom's maiden name is EVANS....


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (Scott F. Williams)*

I guess they are selling snake oil because it says right on the bottle NO DETONATION on the first line.







The system was evacuated of G11. I filled the coolant system with Evan's before I putting in 2 new containers as reccomended by them

















_Modified by eurotrashrabbit at 6:05 PM 7-11-2005_


_Modified by eurotrashrabbit at 6:08 PM 7-11-2005_


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (XKROMX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XKROMX* »_My mom's maiden name is EVANS....









Is your mom HOT like our intake air? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrashrabbit* »_I guess they are selling snake oil because it says right on the bottle NO DETONATION on the first line.










That's a silly and misleading claim. Why companies open themselves up to problems like that? Anyway, I ran this stuff in my first rallycar which had marginal cooling capacity. The oil temps dropped slightly, but the water temp climbed by about 10degC. At first I was alarmed. Then, I realized that if the heat is in the coolant... it isn't in the engine! Hmmm... interesting! Anyway, I didn't follow up the research from there, but I'm fairly motivated to get back to it.


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (Scott F. Williams)*

If the stuff did what they claimed I would tell everyone to buy it but I followed Evan's instructions to the T so that is why I am not happy about thier product


----------



## XKROMX (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (Scott F. Williams)*



Scott F. Williams said:


> Is your mom HOT like our intake air? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (eurotrashrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrashrabbit* »_I guess they are selling snake oil because it says right on the bottle NO DETONATION on the first line.









I spoke at length with one of the techs at Evans today. The "no detonation" claim applies to any detonation relating to the cooling system. For instance, water-based coolant can vaporize in the head which can lead to detonation-promoting hot spots. That sort of problem would be outright eliminated by the NPG coolant according to Evans. I asked what kind of bump in compression would be permitted by running the stuff. A full extra point could realistically be achieved according to the rep. This is interesting stuff to say the least.


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (Scott F. Williams)*

Just get some so I can try it


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (Fast929)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fast929* »_Just get some so I can try it









Eric, are you going to be at Waterfest? I'll probably have a gallon or two there on display to see what people think. Also... I just realized something important about a full-height yet half-width radiator... It'd allow folks to run front mount intercoolers behind the grill! *That* could broaden the market significantly beyond we ITB and Fox wierdos.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (Scott F. Williams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scott F. Williams* »_It'd allow folks to run front mount intercoolers behind the grill! 

You know you can do that with a stock rad too, right?







I could be persuaded into a half rad though just for more space.


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_You know you can do that with a stock rad too, right?







I could be persuaded into a half rad though just for more space.

Yah, but usually you're going to lose cooling efficiency after passing the air through the intercooler or airconditioner's heat exchanger, etc. I'm just brainstorming over here trying to make a business case for yet another wacky part.


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (Scott F. Williams)*

I might be interested in one my Griffin radiator is a little tall


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (eurotrashrabbit)*

Scott,
Let us know what you can work out. I have a intercooler behind my grill in the Rabbit, with a stock Rabbit radiator. It gives the FAL dual fan a workout in traffic. I might be interested in getting a double pass radiator to give the fan a bit of a break.
Eurotrash - what size is your Griffin? That was actually one of the companies I had my eye on for a replacement radiator.


_Modified by vfarren at 11:39 AM 7-27-2005_


----------



## Kanoa9321 (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (vfarren)*

If you lower your radiator isn't that not a good idea because now you have changed the heights of the input and output pipes so you are basically pushing your coolant/water up hill.


----------



## bahnblitz (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (Kanoa9321)*

My brother will be running a griffin and in the rabbit it sits a little high. HOw much are we looking at? I need one for a mk2 rocco with ITBs


----------



## bahnblitz (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (Scott F. Williams)*

Evans should also be used with an oil cooler!! Drop temps as much as possible! Also make sure your running low or no pressure! Much better on old tired hoses!


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (vfarren)*

22" wide by 13 1/2" tall by 2 1/2". wide and Evans told me not to run the factory oil cooler which I never do I took it off my 87 Jetta Gli and my oil temp ran 5-8 degrees cooler by removing it. They are pretty worthless they leak that is about it. Use a remote oil cooler


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (eurotrashrabbit)*

Based upon our IM conversation.. count me in Scott.


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? ([email protected])*

Even as a provider of some wierd and under-appreciated tech solutions... I'm very surprised that there's so much interest in my radiator concept.







Well, it'll be something that USRT will address in the coming months for sure. For today... I'll give you guys a sneak peak at the new website that we're cooking up as we speak. It's 80% finished and will debut in just a few days. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bahnblitz (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (eurotrashrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrashrabbit* »_22" wide by 13 1/2" tall by 2 1/2". wide and Evans told me not to run the factory oil cooler which I never do I took it off my 87 Jetta Gli and my oil temp ran 5-8 degrees cooler by removing it. They are pretty worthless they leak that is about it. Use a remote oil cooler 

The stock vw piece is crap! GEt a big mocal or similar unit with lots of airflow. 12:1 with a big cam should be no problem on the street. Just wat ch the timing and might as well get race gas for those super hot days! If anyone needs a hookup in NY let me know!


----------



## XKROMX (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (Scott F. Williams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scott F. Williams* »_Even as a provider of some wierd and under-appreciated tech solutions... I'm very surprised that there's so much interest in my radiator concept.







Well, it'll be something that USRT will address in the coming months for sure. For today... I'll give you guys a sneak peak at the new website that we're cooking up as we speak. It's 80% finished and will debut in just a few days. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Hey you monkey I sent you my pic's are you gonna post them?????


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (XKROMX)*

Here you go, you attention-starved whore:







































Btw, USRT's ITB solution is coming along nicely now. We've got the CAD drawings done and flanges cut for crossflow 8v as well as 16v engines. We've got the means to do custom-length velocity stacks, too for intake resonance tuning. Combined with our über affordable standalone options... you peeps are in for a treat and a half.


----------



## XKROMX (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (Scott F. Williams)*

I love you like a stick of butter.

_Quote, originally posted by *Scott F. Williams* »_Here you go, you attention-starved whore:







































Btw, USRT's ITB solution is coming along nicely now. We've got the CAD drawings done and flanges cut for crossflow 8v as well as 16v engines. We've got the means to do custom-length velocity stacks, too for intake resonance tuning. Combined with our über affordable standalone options... you peeps are in for a treat and a half.


----------



## SUSPENDED (May 19, 2004)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (XKROMX)*

can you elaborate on that cam position sensor please. is it a four window or a 120-4 ps wheel?


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (SUSPENDED)*

nice thread here fellas, now I can stop messing around with japanese OEM radiators ( suzuki, honda, toyota,etc)








Basically I too was trying to relocate the rad to the tranny side of the bay. I had even tried a few different Alfa Romeo parts too.
That airbox is nice. Perfect pron to max out the credit cards -THANX


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (the12for12)*

Actually in a Mk2 the Audi 80 rad didn't fit too bad. The one coolant hose has to do a 180 because it comes out of the front, but otherwise there is plent of room to do it. Well, IF you have chucked the stock crossmember assembly.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (need_a_VR6)*

Paul, what kind of hp are those Audi 80 radiators good for? I'm curious.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? ([email protected])*

I don't know offhand, it's about 3" thick and maybe 18x12" roughly. I can measure it closer if you really want. It's a radiator though, why does it get rated by hp?







Overall size is enough to cool a 6cyl in the Audi 90, and that's the same rad from what I remember.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_I don't know offhand, it's about 3" thick and maybe 18x12" roughly. I can measure it closer if you really want. It's a radiator though, why does it get rated by hp?







Overall size is enough to cool a 6cyl in the Audi 90, and that's the same rad from what I remember. 

Why? -because it takes a certain amount of fuel/air to produce a given amount of power. And, that combustion process is going to release a given amount of thermal energy which needs to be transferred to the atmosphere. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? ([email protected])*

I only make power for less then 13 seconds at a shot, so it's a non issue. Know what I mean?








Probably a good rad for a mean 4cyl all motor car if it can take cooling a 2.8L V6.


----------



## dextervw (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (need_a_VR6)*

Scott how can you be erk'ed by sucking hot air off the radiator when the car doesnt run?? poke poke


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (dextervw)*

Funny man!







Btw, I'm putting the radiators on hold temporarily until the new ITBs are available. (Target price is about $800 - $900, btw.) The 16v flanges are all cut and the fabrication will be done in a week. So... within two weeks or so we should have some prototypes to show off.


----------



## XKROMX (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? ([email protected])*

What ITB is? Make power good does it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (XKROMX)*

They're 43mm USRT ITBs.







Testing will commence in a few weeks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for your choices in product development


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? ([email protected])*

BOOOO I have my itbs i need the radiator.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (WolfGTI)*

Mendra, I got that Audi one here if you want to try it, I probably have a nice little 12" fan for it too.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (need_a_VR6)*

Hey, test that sucker and let me/us know what you find out. I'd much rather folks have an OEM solution versus a hotrod part. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? ([email protected])*

I'll top mount it on the mower tonight and see how she cools


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (need_a_VR6)*

Paul you think the audi rad will fit in the mk3 frame?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (WolfGTI)*

I think there could be room for it on the tranny side if mounted low enough. It's not that big, a touch thicker then a Mk3 rad, about as wide as the Mk3 is high and maybe 16-18" high tops. An aftermarket Civic 1/2 rad might be a better and cheaper solution though.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (need_a_VR6)*

Hmm... lowering a radiator poses some issues with draining, filling, purging air, etc. doesn't it? Also, if we're going to adapt aftermarket Civic parts... Why not go with a custom-fit piece as I'd originally proposed?


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Hmm... lowering a radiator poses some issues with draining, filling, purging air, etc. doesn't it? 

can we elaborate on this?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (Mk2enthusiast)*

Not sure offhand.. but I don't think it's a problem having the water outlet at the bottom lower then the waterpump input it'll still have about 2' of head pressure from the height of the rad itself. As far as the inlet goes, your're better off as you don't want that to be a high point that can trap air. Lower the better.


----------



## XKROMX (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (need_a_VR6)*

If it's a sealed system there is bo issue with the lower inlet or outlet of the sytem just be shure to pressuraize it will a vacum pump tool.


----------



## machschnelGTI (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (XKROMX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XKROMX* »_pressuraize it will a vacum pump tool.

???????
splain please


----------



## lp-gti_guy (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (machschnelGTI)*

I used a 92 honda civic radiator because of the size and a bit of custom fabing (hoses,mounts,fan switch sensor,etc...) and it worked out nice.As soon as I get a pick I will have it posted.


----------



## XKROMX (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (machschnelGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *machschnelGTI* »_
???????
splain please

On multiple occasions I have ran into issue with the thermostat(if your running one, I do not) not opening while a motor is operating,This is caused by an air bubble being trapped in front of the TS if you pump up the system before hand this will force the TS to open thus no problem with the coolant traveling through the motor.
On the inlet or out let flange being higher then the head the same applies with a sealed system if you use a coolant pressurize you force the coolant to travel up ward into the head where it normally would not once it's there and the system in clear of air pocket's it will flow correctly through the motor despite where the output/inlet flange on the radiator is located in reference to the head.


----------



## machschnelGTI (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (XKROMX)*

I understand the theory behind it, I was simply wondering how you plan on making pressure with vacuum pump


----------



## XKROMX (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: USRT custom radiators? (machschnelGTI)*

It seems Vacuum pump is not what I meant The tool is like a brake bleeder it presurizes the coolant system.Sorry.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Bring this back


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

WolfGTI said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Scott F. Williams* »_Okay, so we've got ITBs or carbs and are at the extremity of NA tuning. However... we're still sucking up hot air straight out of the radiator. Does that bother you guys as much as it irks me?
> 
> 
> Yes, me need, me like.


I figured you'd be in for something like this....


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

jettred3 said:


> Bring this back


:thumbup:


----------



## mike2coupe (Nov 30, 2006)

*tried evans once its a bust*

:thumbdown:that stuff made my engine oil get hotter and thinner, I should not have tried it on a brand new motor. what a joke at $80 a gallon. its just ethylene glycol you can buy EG at a brewing supply store for $30/gal if you want to try it.

don't be surprised if you engine blows up. I see why the recommend running the water pump much faster, because it doesn't carry heat out of the motor. while it is true that it wont boil it doesn't work in an engine designed for water as coolant.

water with a bottle of redline watter wetter works well.

PS audi R8 side radiators fit well in rabbits with 16v webber and block no flow to the stacks:thumbup:


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

mike2coupe said:


> PS audi R8 side radiators fit well in rabbits with 16v webber and block no flow to the stacks:thumbup:



Arent these rads like $500ish? Looks like $780 list

Ive had good luck with a 3 row honda rad.


----------

